# Your Top Functional Watch



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi all,

whatÂ´s your favourite functional watch?

Mine is my Timex digi-ana.



















Nice, clear digi-ana display with large digits and high contrast display.

24 hour stopwatch and 24 hour timer

1 alarm

Dual time

LOUD alarms and hourly signals (wakes me up in the morning no problems)

Everything on the main screen

Indiglo backlight

Nice package and everything works well!

Show us your best functional watches! :man_in_love:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Would like to say this one .....










But I would be lying so this one ..........










I shouldnt like it as its a quartz but I keep thinking it looks a little like a breitling. Nearest I will get to owning one anyway


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

for me its this old workhorse.










solar atomic so accurate and has never needed a new battery.

time dual zones for when i was on the road, and stopwatch/down timer useful in a lab of 5 with only 2 stopwatches.

i like the hourly chime but the alarm has always been pretty rubbish.

no longer reliably water proof and a bit battered, that the crystal has been polished back to decent condition a couple of times is a plus.

this is the only ana-dig i can say i have ever really liked even if it has those rubbish plastic shoulders and integrated bracelet.

one thing i do like is not having to look at the date all the time but it is there if i have a brain fart.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd have to say my favourite is this one:










All the usual G-Shock functions, stopwatch, timer, alarms blah blah, but the ones I love are the synchronisation with the atomic clock, and best of all the auto illumination feature. Sad, I know, but it still makes me smile when the light comes on just by raising the watch. Pointless, but fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

I forgot to mention you can turn off the digital display if you want (and just have analog) - nice touch!!



Openended said:


> Hi all,
> 
> whatÂ´s your favourite functional watch?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

How about a proper mechanical watch


















Time & Date (of course)

Internal World time Bezel

Internal Divers / Countdown Bezel

External Slide Rule Bezel

Chronograph

Also doubles as a door stop or hockey puck


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This for me accurate to 1sec in 3months.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lately, this










Tells time, can use it to time French press coffeemaker (countdown), time grinding beans, and a very easy to use alarm. I was always fond of my Seikos, and still use a 7T32 for alarm clock, but this slick sweetie just hugs my wrist, stays out of the way, and has all the basic functions of my old Seiko H558 and then some. The honeymoon continues....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have a few really useful functional 'tool' watches but this is one of my favorites, a Seiko A829 from the early 80's... Its really clear and simple to use, the bezel rotates to change the display function, you can see the various modes written on the bezel, this model was used by Shuttle astronauts of the period, it was a kind of early Omega x33..

Here is some info:

http://www.digitalwatchlibrary.com/DWL/1work/seiko-a829-6019/


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

*Suunto Core*










Functions include: Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, Thermometer, Depth Meter, Sunrise & Sunset Times,

Storm Alarm, Data Logging, Time, Date, Seconds, Countdown Timer, Stopwatch, Dual Time, Alarm, Backlight.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, I think we have a winner! :lol:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

How about this?










Jaeger-LeCoultre AMVOX2 DB9

Functions are:

Time

Date, Month, Day. calendar

press 9 to unlock your car door

press 3 to lock it

press 9&3 together for your lights to flash, for easy location or posing


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Have to say this one for me


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

These two:-










or this one:-










this one too:-










Not forgetting:-










Plus a couple of others I don't have pictures of!

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Interesting choices, I'll stick with my LV, pretty much bullet proof and when the apocalypse comes I won't need sunlight, electricity or radio waves so will still be able to tell the time :wink2:


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Good holiday watch,Waterproof, Alarm, 2nd time, Chrono, Countdown,Day/Date etc.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Mutley,

Now yer talkin'... mechanical all the way but probably in the 'Bullet' configuration:



















If I could only lift my wrist! No... I love it! I have to admit it always gets noticed... This thing is HUGE!

If I had to choose... it would always be a *MECHANICAL* alarm watch... can't beat the functionality


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Citizen Eco Drive.

Time

Chrono

Date

I like that the second hand glows too. Id prefer it better if the second and minute hand went all the way out to the edge though.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

For full functionality... I changed my mind... Yesterday, just before a nice evening out with the wife - *NOTHING* beats this:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

Davey P said:


> Blimey, I think we have a winner! :lol:


I'll be checking the post for my prize.


----------

